# BOSTON- Where to buy rear brake piston compression tool??



## Rift485 (Sep 12, 2006)

I need it by saturday morning and can't wait for delivery. Does anyone in the area know of any autoparts places that might have it? Autozone does not carry it in store. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rift485 (Sep 12, 2006)

I think I may have found it. Is this what I need?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Not a fan of that cube tool, since you have to push while rotating.

Harbor Freight had this tool usually $19.99. I have 2 sets of these, the last one I got from HF for a blow out price of $9.99. That price is back up to $20 if you can find it. I tried before posting this reply and I only find the $45 version. Shop in the store and see if you find this caliper tool.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Eric D said:


> Not a fan of that cube tool, since you have to push while rotating.
> 
> Harbor Freight had this tool usually $19.99. I have 2 sets of these, the last one I got from HF for a blow out price of $9.99. That price is back up to $20 if you can find it. I tried before posting this reply and I only find the $45 version. Shop in the store and see if you find this caliper tool.
> 
> 2X, the cube is a worthless piece of trash.


The current price is $25. Get a 20% Off coupon out of the Sunday newspaper HF ad, or the HF ad in the back of many many magazines.


----------



## Rift485 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, is that an Advanced Autoparts tool or would i have to find another B&M that might have it? I need to pick one of them up tomorrow morning (saturday)


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Harbor Freight Stores and distance from Boston 

ATTLEBORO MA #312 (33.9 mi) 
287 WASHINGTON ST. STE 6 
SOUTH ATTLEBORO, MA 02703 

WORCESTER MA #307 (40.2 mi) 
50 MILL STREET 
WORCESTER, MA 01603 

FALL RIVER MA #298 (47.5 mi) 
35 MARIANO BISHOP BLVD 
FALL RIVER, MA 02721 

WARWICK RI #260 (50.5 mi) 
1245 BALD HILL RD 
WARWICK, RI 02886


----------



## msjulie33 (Apr 9, 2006)

*i have one in my house *

Concord


----------

